# Anyone else in severe pain?



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have severe lower abdominal pain whenever I wake up. Every morning for the last 15 months. It is unbearable & I have to take morphine to relieve myself of the pain. The GI doctors have given up on me or just don't care.

Is anyone else in such horrible pain? I'd be interested in talking to anyone who has this pain when waking up.

I'm certain it's not IBS but have had CT Scans, Gallbladder Ultrasound, IBS medications but the doctors say it's IBS. I disagree but can't convince them.

Thanks for listening,
Clarissa


----------



## lishamk (Jul 24, 2013)

Well i dont have it every morning but when i get an ibs attack u better believe the pain is crippling.for me it feels like labor contractions, where the pain is so bad ican barely breath, feel like puking, and cry , its just unbearable. And yes i can promise u a thousand times this can be ibs!! Had this and the pain my entire life and now its gotten much worse. I am looking for treatment. Hope everything works out for you and the pain goes away!!


----------



## martha1975 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello my name is Martha, and I have this terrible abdominal pain like that I can describe like having a baby, for years, I went to different gastroenterologist, and had several test, the last doctor told me is IBS and refuse to make more test because all the test came normal, for years they kept telling me is my IBS, but I couldn't accepted, I felt depressed, I couldn't go anywhere because I was afraid of going in public,I was afraid that it coul be something more serious, but he guaranteed is the IBS, I pray and still keep praying for healing, and the day befoe I went to the dr I pray for the doctor so he could find was going on with my stomach,he prescribme a medication call hyoscyamine is a sublingual pill everytime I have the adominal pain I tried to relax by breathing and asking God for his help, he also prescribe another pill I don't remember the name that help me to relax, becaue the stomach pain, makes me so anxious and nervous, that is affecting my entire life. It is good that I foun this place so we can shareexperiences and don't feel alone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've had severe IBS pain.

Be careful if you use narcotics like morphine regularly. You can end up making the gut nerves even more sensitive to pain if you use them often enough and long enough. That is why they usually prescribe a combination of antispasmodics and low dose antidepressants.


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

hi lishamk,

I'm sorry, for some reason I wasn't getting replies on my e-mail. I'm so sorry to hear about your terrible pain. I assume you've had all the tests, CT scans, etc. I don't know how you live your life in that kind of pain. I can't take it anymore. I wish you all the best!!! May I ask are you on one of those diets like FODmap or the others but it doesn't help???? I don't eat trigger foods but it doesn't matter. The pain still comes.

Good luck to you!!!
Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Martha,

Sorry, for some reason I wasn't being contacted by e-mail that I got replies. I'm so sorry that you're in such pain & it's affected your life so much. I can definitely relate. I've been on all the IBS medications but they didn't work for me. You didn't say if they work for you. I concentrate on my breathing too & am prescribed valium but neither work. I can't believe how painful this illness can be. My heart goes out to you & I wish you all the best.

Take care,
Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Kathleen,

It's too late now. I've been on painkillers since 2007 so I'm addicted. I asked Primary Physician the last time I was in the ER if I stopped taking my meds if the pain would go away & he said not to do that. I'm stuck in a cycle I guess. I can't imagine how these other IBS sufferers, and you, get thru their pain. You all must be much stronger than I am. I can't take it now. I don't eat trigger foods & in fact eat very, very little but nothing helps. I feel hopeless. I'm sorry you're in pain. I know how bad in can be. I wish you all the best!!! Thanks for your reply.

Take care,
Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mommy,

Congratulations!!! Wow, you really went thru hell. You deserve to be able to live your life again!!! I was excited about probiotics but don't know what kind to take. I am glad for you!!! Wow, to eat what you want too!!!! You're so lucky!!!

Take care,
Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mommy27,

Thanks for replying. I was wondering if you could be more specific. What is plexus? I looked it up on google & electronic stuff comes up. I'd be curious exactly what you took. Though everyone's body is different I'm very curious as to what your miracle consisted of. I want to feel good & live life again too. It's worth a try anyway.

Thanks for taking the time to answer.
Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mommy27,

I'm very surprised that a diet product helped you. I thank you for telling me what exactly worked for you. I appreciate your time!!!!

Thanks for the well wishes!!! Enjoy living your life!!!!

Take care,

Clarissa


----------



## ClarissaB (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Mommy27,

Thanks for clearing that up. You can understand my confusion. I'm very glad for your success & such dramatic, wonderful life changes!!!! I'm feeling the opposite. Very depressed & filled with despair. I was certain something else was wrong with me. What I've learned here is that my pain really is IBS & though I eat right I can't escape it. I've been given a lot of advice by kind people & I appreciate it but I'm feeling more hopeless than before I came to this site. I don't think there's a miracle for me.

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply & share your story with me!!! I wish you a fantastic future!!!!

Take care,

Clarissa


----------

